# ICT visa



## umangBansal (Jun 19, 2018)

How much time does it normally take for ICT visa to be stamped from Delhi or Mumbai?
Does it take more time as compared to CSV


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

umangBansal said:


> How much time does it normally take for ICT visa to be stamped from Delhi or Mumbai?
> Does it take more time as compared to CSV


Never heard of an ICT visa. If you mean a CSV granted on the basis of critical skills in the ICT sector then it will take the same time as any other CSV.


----------



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

umangBansal said:


> How much time does it normally take for ICT visa to be stamped from Delhi or Mumbai?
> Does it take more time as compared to CSV


Inter Company Transfer ( ICT) could take 6-8 weeks from India if all the documents are correct and case is genuine.


----------



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

it will take 2.5 months or more than that.


----------



## umangBansal (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks and how much time does CSV take in general


----------



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

umangBansal said:


> Thanks and how much time does CSV take in general


lat time it took exactly 2.5 months for my application to get processed. Unfortunately, it got rejected


----------



## docsonic007 (May 9, 2018)

Don't ever apply for ICT, as you won't be able to switch jobs in SA. An ICT Visa can't be changed within SA. I would suggest following the CSV route


----------

